# How much weight can drywall support with toggle bolts?



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this question but since it's drywall related I thought I'd post it here.

I bought 3 plastic wall cabinets from the orange box store and was able to install 2 of them on studs. However I have one left that the bracket is 5" away from the studs. Each cabinets weight maybe 4 or 5lbs. They are small, fully stock I can't imagine it being more than 20 or 30lbs with the cabinet combined. 

The two lower brackets that will do any support have 2 mounting points each 1 top 1 bottom so combine, there will be a total of 4 toggle bolts that will hold the vertical weight. There are 2 additional brackets with 2 toggle bolts on the top of the cabinet that will hold the pulling weight. 

Do you think this is safe to proceed?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

I think it should be fine with that many toggle bolts. :thumbsup:


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

:vs_OMG: back to the garage I go.... THANKS!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Good job on picking the right hollow wall fastener. The toggle is the next best thing to a screw into a stud.

I think so also. A toggle in the wall will support quite a bit of shear load. Mounted in the ceiling would be a different story.


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> Good job on picking the right hollow wall fastener. The toggle is the next best thing to a screw into a stud.
> 
> I think so also. A toggle in the wall will support quite a bit of shear load. Mounted in the ceiling would be a different story.


I just happen to mount everything using toggle bolts that doesn't have studs so I have a couple boxes laying around. The anchors just never let me sleep well at night.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I think you would have been better off to buy two pieces of clear fir 1X3 lumber, stain them, varnish them and fasten them to your walls. Then, fasten your cabinets to the 1X3's. That way it doesn't matter where the studs are.

Alternatively, you can the top 1X3 ripped at a 45 degree angle along it's top edge. Then fasten similarly cut lumber to the back of each cabinet and "hang" them on the wall so that the 45 degree cut on the cabinet board engages the 45 degree cut on the upper wall board. Now, just screw the cabinets to the lower wall board to hold them securely in place.


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

If the cabinets were rigid like a wood or metal cabinet I'd do exactly that. The way these were designed, you must use the provides brackets.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

You are just fine with the toggle bolts. Overkill. Ron


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


Chart; http://www.naturalhandyman.com/iip/inffastener/infanchor/infanchor.html

Gary


----------

